
Lessons Learned Earning a Master’s Degree While Working Full-Time - auggiewestbound
https://stories.jotform.com/lessons-learned-earning-a-masters-degree-while-working-full-time-3afe2d27535a#.d3rwmplml
======
jetti
I received my MS in CS a year ago this month and it took me 5 years to do it.
I had to take pre-reqs and was taking one class a quarter as I was working
full time. That being said, something that is very important is SO buy in.
There were times I was spending 40+ hours a week on homework/lecture while
working 40 hours a week. My wife was supporting and understood that I had to
not spend as much time with her as she would have liked because I just didn't
have time.

